# Normal vs Swollen Vulva (pics)



## Jenuine

My pup will be 9 months on Saturday, and I was just wondering if anyone could give me some insight on whether this is the swollen or normal vulva. She should be coming into heat soon, and I'm really paranoid about her going into heat without me realizing it.

I plan on getting her spayed after she's recovered from her first heat. I take her to the dog park several times a week, so I'm on high alert. Lately, dogs at the park seem to want to hump her more often than before, and she normally tries to sit or run away. I'm thinking maybe her hormones are coming in. I haven't seen any signs of blood yet.

I attached a picture of her vulva currently. I was just wondering if anyone could let me know if it's normal or swollen. I never checked what her vulva looked like as a puppy, so I wasn't sure what to compare it to.


----------



## Hina

Hi Jenuine! I can't answer your question, but I'm going through the same thing. Hina is a bit over 9 months old and she started marking many times while out on a walk. The males seem to be more receptive to her.

Hope someone can help guide us. She's my first dog and this is the first experience for the both of us.


----------



## Swampcollie

No sign of swelling.

I have a nine-month-old as well and have to keep an eye on her. Her mother is due in season anytime now, so they are under close watch.

When your pup starts her first season, the vulva will swell, and the nipples will change their size to those of an adult. After her cycle is complete, they will not return to puppy size but stay at the normal adult size. Most of my girls over the years have swelled to the point that their vulva is the size of a small lemon and is readily observed from behind as they are walking away. (It's Obvious)
Be aware that many females do not have their first heat cycles until well into their second year.


----------



## Jenuine

Nimbus is almost 10 months. Other female dogs seem to have a really low tolerance for her in the past month. I saw two drops of blood over the span of 2 weeks but still no sign of swelling... so I'm not sure if she already came into heat. Her nipples also haven't changed, though. I can't wait until she's spayed, so I don't have to worry about her getting pregnant


----------



## Swampcollie

She may have a UTI. That will also influence how other dogs react to her because her scent is changed.


----------



## Hina

We have our first drop of blood. I noticed it when she was sleeping upside down. I wiped it with a tissue. It also smells. It's only been the first day, but she does seem a little lethargic like she has cramps. We're treating it as her first heat just to play it safe. We put boy's underwear on her


----------



## Alaska7133

I've given my girl rimadyl when she seems to be achy. It seems to make her feel better. Lucy's mom's and sister first heat was at 13 months, her 1/2 sister at 18 months. Lucy split the difference at 15 months for first heat. So ask your breeder if possible for when. Have your supplies ready. Be aware that neutered boys can tie with your girl. I have 2 neutered boys I have to keep an eye on. I have found exercising a girl in heat, especially a puppy challenging. My husband used a harness and retractable leash on his mountain bike. He would run her on the trails. She was going very fast, too fast for any boys to catch her or for her to go off with them. It worked very well. I didn't swim her. It was a long 3 weeks.


----------



## Jenuine

Thanks for all the input! I've been seeing brown discharge for the past month (beginning December), and my vet told me that she's going to come into heat soon, so I kept her out of dog parks for about a month, until last week. Even though there were no real signs of her coming into heat 

I took her to the park the other day (Jan 12th), and there was one particular male dog that kept trying to get "busy" with her, but 4/5 times she'd sit or try to get him to stop. Just this morning (Jan 14th), I saw bloody discharge on my bed (she sleeps on my bed), and when I wiped her vaginal area, it was indeed bloody. On the one hand, I'm relieved that I know she's in her first heat (meaning I can get her spayed in about 2 months or so), but on the other hand, I'm a little nervous about the incident at the dog park the other day. Does anyone have any opinion on the matter? I'm really hoping, fingers crossed, that she wasn't receptive at the park, and praying that she's not pregnant in any way.

Another thing I find interesting is, there's definitely bloody discharge coming from her vulva, but her vulva is no where near swollen. I'd say from the looks and feel of it, it's about the same size as it was a month ago. Is this something I should be concerned about? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lhowemt

Lila's vulva didn't swell anywhere near a lemon. Is it possible that the first cycles are less intense this way?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie

She's going through puberty. 

Heat cycles do not progress like clockwork, every girl is a little different and sometimes it progesses in starts and stops. It sounds like your girl is starting her cycle but keep in mind the first one brings a lot of physical changes with it. Those changes take time.


----------

